# Orange Beach and Perdido Key Fishing



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Lots of fish in the surf right now in Bama. Spanish, ladies, blues, specks and the occasional jacks that come in range. Perdido Pass is great near the jetty, but further west toward Fort Morgan will get you into more trout. A few pompano around still also. Shouldn’t have any trouble bending a rod on the beach. Small weighted baitfish flies will do the trick.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Contact Dave Brown for a charter. Tell him Sam sent you. Brown's Inshore Guide Service | Capt. Dave Brown | Orange Beach, AL


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The sound side of Gulf Islands National Seashore (Johnson Beach) in Florida is another good spot. Reds and trout along the shoreline and pot holes. You can access the north shore from the Big Lagoon State Park, but entry to both is limited to normal hours unless you have a pass/gate combo.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

All good advise, you shouldn't have any problems walking the beach for some action! Been calm lately so wind isn't an issue early, like sam said, weighted baitfish patterns and shrimpy stuff will do fine.. Dave is great to put your kids on some fish for sure, not a bad surfer either haha


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

What all them said basically.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks guys. Appreciate the help.


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

Blackdog317 said:


> Thanks guys. Appreciate the help.


How went your trip? Did you get in some beach time? My girlfriend and I met a person who stayed last year at Orange Beach with her family and had a great time. It got my girlfriend excited to check it out and I, of course, can be more easily bought into going there if there is decent fishing opportunities!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

Had a great time. Unfortunately did not get to fish. However, there are plenty of fishing opportunities in the area. 

Definitely a place I would like to visit again.


----------

